# What do I Need to go HD RVing with a 211?



## Ken Wilhelm (Feb 3, 2006)

I have been camping with an old 3800 and a round satellite dish that I point to 119 and has worked fine for years, both locals and 120 package.
I just purchased a 26" LCD HD ready TV. If I purchase a 211 receiver - what else will I need? DISH 1000; DISH 500; or can I point cheap dish to SAT 119 or 129. I live in Seattle WA area and will also want the DISH local HD channels (maybe 129).


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

You will need to point at three satellites.

110, 119, and 129.

Are you using a tripod or a wingard crank up on the roof?

What is your budget?

Do you travel all over the country of just stay regional?

A dish 1000 is probably the solution but would like to hear the answers above first.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

You need 129 for HD, but you could get by with a single lnb dish for just 110 or just 119. I forget which, since most of the SD channels are on one of the other.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ken Wilhelm said:


> I have been camping with an old 3800 and a round satellite dish that I point to 119 and has worked fine for years, both locals and 120 package.
> I just purchased a 26" LCD HD ready TV. If I purchase a 211 receiver - what else will I need? DISH 1000; DISH 500; or can I point cheap dish to SAT 119 or 129. I live in Seattle WA area and will also want the DISH local HD channels (maybe 129).


You'll need a Dish1000 (or a specially configured Dish500 plus your existing dish). I would suggest leasing the receiver as opposed to buying it. You should also contemplate buying your way out of the 18 month contract.

You'll have to subscribe to a DishHD pack; DishHD Silver would be the step across.

You will need all three satellites as Seattle content is spread across them all:

110W HD locals
119W SD locals
129W HD "national" content

You should be absolutely certain that you don't want a DVR before you enter into a deal for a non-DVR unit. You likely won't get another chance to upgrade for some time.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

You can get hd on 61.5 also.


----------

